# Would anyone be interested in having a gathering to watch the 1977 finals?



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Just curious, but if would anyone be interested in having a gathering to relive the '77 finals?

I have all 6 games on video, and I wouldn't mind sharing them with you all.

Any interest? If there is any signifigant interest, perhaps something can be set up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since our bowling night got the ky-bosh...maybe we could do a post june 5th celebration thing with the title.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Maybe a mod could stickey this for the time being?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Maybe a mod could stickey this for the time being?


Thank you!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I should be in your fan club, HTTY.

I take utter and unequivocal umbrage towards that humiliatingly calculated and overt omission.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Man only if anyone understood what he said... atleast it sounds good



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> I take utter and unequivocal umbrage towards that humiliatingly calculated and overt omission.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> Man only if anyone understood what he said... atleast it sounds good


I understood him.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I understood him.


eh? whatd he say?  

Oh yeah, another chance for me to woo everyones favorite Atlanta mod! Hi ABM! :wave:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> Man only if anyone understood what he said... atleast it sounds good



Dont worry, you're not alone.
:cheers:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I think the idea for a '77 finals watching thang would be lots of fun. And I'm not even saying that to brown-nose my way into HTTY's fan club... unless there's free money involved.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

So, if I understand this, we have 2 posters so far that might be interested.

Wow, we're doing pretty good... Usually on the Blazers board, we'd be on to the second page of posts before we would have a second poster chime in with a "real" post of interest!

Heh heh heh... 
(It's all in good fun my fellow Blazers fans... All in good fun.)

We could probably skip watching games 1 and 2 of the series, except we all would at least have to watch the fight from game 2. Absolutely classic.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Are there any bars/pubs that would allow us to gather and watch the games?? And watching all 6 games would take a VERY long time.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Any chance I could buy copies of those tapes?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Are there any bars/pubs that would allow us to gather and watch the games?? And watching all 6 games would take a VERY long time.


Maybe we could do this over the course of a week or something...

Like I said above, we might just want to skip watching games 1 and 2... Those are the games the Blazers lost, and outside of the fight in game 2, there isn't really anything of significance in them (unless you want to watch Portland turn the ball over 33 times in game one, or get blown out by 20 in game 2).

My game 2 tape looks pretty horrible on top of that. (It's a recording of the original CBS airing back in 1977... complete with commercials from the time era.) I think it's like a 3rd or 4th generation VHS...

The rest of the games look much better then that one.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Any chance I could buy copies of those tapes?


Well, I'm not looking to make a profit on any of this, but I wouldn't mind perhaps trading some stuff.

I've been working on digitally archiving these tapes, and cleaning up the quality a bit. When done, I'll burn them to VCD, or I'll borrow my friend's DVD-R and make some DVDs.

If you have anything to trade let me know!

Send me a PM, or contact me on AIM via the screen name "HearToTemptYou." (If I don't appear to be online, send me an IM anyway. I tend to log on in invisible mode these days.)


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I've made this post before, but I'll make it again.

My copies of the games are as follows:

My copies of the games are as follows:

*Game 1* is a Classic Sports recording, and it's missing I think the last 6 minutes of the 3rd quarter. It also has all those stats that pop up on classic sports broadcasts, and it has the Classic Sports logo cover where it use to say "NBA on CBS".

*Game 2* is a recording of the actual original broadcast back in '77, complete with commercials of the time. This tape looks pretty bad, really bad even, but it's watchable. There's a couple of minutes on the tape where there are some wierd NTSC effects, and the picture get's wavy, but I can't do anything about it. It's looks like a 6th or 7th generation VHS dub.

*Game 3* is a (MUCH BETTER) recording of the original broadcast on CBS from back in '77 as well. This time, it's only 2nd generation (off a Beta tape, so it's basically 1st generation VHS almost). It's missing the tip off though (And the moment when Lucas went over to Shake Dawkins' hand, which is too bad, because I've heard it was something to see.) It's pretty good quality. No commercials this time, but every once and a while, some odd little snippets of various TV shows from the time pop up (like "MASH", or "Who's Who"), usually during where the commercial breaks would be. No big deal. I think there is a 20 second drop out at some point, but nothing to worry about.

*Game 4* is exactly the same as game 3, except it has the tip off.

*Game 5* is easily the best looking of the tapes I have. It's once again a recording of the original CBS broadcast. The Colors are clear and vibrant, and it looks live. (It really does). This is a game that was played in Philly.

*Game 6* doesn't look all that great, but it's watchable. It's not nearly as bad as game 2. It's probably 3rd or 4th generation VHS. The difference between this game and the others is that it includes the half time highlights (hosted by Snapper in quite an outfit... you got to see it to believe it.), and after the game, it has a couple of clips of KOIN news from that day (June 5th, 1977) featuring highlights of the game, and a story on fan/city reaction to the team winning, along with interviews with the players. The quality of the news stuff is absolutly horrible, in fact, not very watchable in most parts, but it's still interesting to see. Rick Metsker (I hope I spelled that right) hosted the sports highlights on KOIN.

If you may recall (if you were alive to watch the games), CBS kind of said "We don't give a crap about Portland" by NOT airing the trophy Presentation. Instead, as soon as the game was over they cut directly to TAPE DELAYED coverage of the freakin' Kemper Open. What the hell is that? The trophy presentation can be seen in those news highlights though.

The broadcast team is Brent Musburger and Rick Berry for all 6 games (Oh, how I wish I had the Schonley audio... Thanks to Hap for the last 10 minutes of game 6... I'm still working on it).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So when is this shindig going down? That is alot of basketball to watch at one sitting, is there going to be an intermission for the older folks in the crowd to take a potty break?


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

It's a great idea! I'm not completely sure I could commit but having it at a bar would certainly help. (Kidding HTTY - I see your age)

I would require though, at least responsible alcohol intake.

Another idea as far as location that might work is a Godfathers. I know that they have tvs and vcrs already set up and I assume just for this reason.

Another thing. It would be nice to see at least portions of the first two games. It really helps the excitement (yes, I know these games are 27 years old) to illustrate the situation that faced that Portland team.

Regardless, it's a good idea and a nice thought!

Hey, I think I may have either just nailed or passed post 500!

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> The quality of the news stuff is absolutly horrible, in fact, not very watchable in most parts, but it's still interesting to see. Rick Metsker (I hope I spelled that right) hosted the sports highlights on KOIN.


His name is Rick Metsger, and he's now a state senator from Clackamas County. If you think broadcasters shouldn't run for office, maybe you're right. U.S Representative Greg Walden (representing most parts of the state where no one lives) used to be one, too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Sitting for damn near 10 hours of Basketball would be pretty excessive...

I just had a thought. Maybe we could set aside a day out of the week for 6 weeks and gather once a week to watch one game out of the series. Say, every Sunday for a few weeks we'd meet at the same place to watch one of the games.

Just another idea I have at this point.

Any other thoughts?

If nothing else I can set up a TV and VCR in my backyard!


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

too bad i live in NY...


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

I'd be down to rebound...or watch the games. At least game 6, if nothing else.

I am underage also so the godfathers idea sounds dandy to me.


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

Uhh I wouldnt mind coming over but I would have to travel aways haha. :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by !


Is that you Marvin??

Sorry buddy, I don't swing that way.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Sounds like a cool idea to me, I'll try to come if I'm available. I think it would be good to watch the first games just to see how good the 6ers were.

Godfathers would be a good place, do they serve beer though? I don't know if I could get through 2 hours without a drink! :grinning:


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> too bad i live in NY...


Hey dont feel bad I live in Idaho  but its closer to Oregon than NY.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> Godfathers would be a good place, do they serve beer though? I don't know if I could get through 2 hours without a drink! :grinning:


I'm with ya on that one!!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

What do you all feel about the idea I posted about watching one game a week for 6 weeks?

The more I think about it, the more I like that idea.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> Sounds like a cool idea to me, I'll try to come if I'm available. I think it would be good to watch the first games just to see how good the 6ers were.
> 
> Godfathers would be a good place, do they serve beer though? I don't know if I could get through 2 hours without a drink! :grinning:


As long as someone orders food they do!


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

Uhh who made this a sticky and why?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LeBronisnumba1</b>!
> Uhh who made this a sticky and why?


As a Blazers fan, you should know why the 1977 finals are something that all Blazers fans would want to relive.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I would be very interested in watching the series - but not all at one time, as my butt couldn't sit that long!! What about having them converted to DVD and some us sharing the cost??


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> I would be very interested in watching the series - but not all at one time, as my butt couldn't sit that long!! What about having them converted to DVD and some us sharing the cost??


Yeah thats a good idea I'll chip in!

Maybe the blazers can give us a HQ copy and we'll send them some royalties!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*When to watch these classics.....*

I vote for Tuesday or Wednesday evening s in the PDX area. Too many conflicts around day-times and weekends for families, sports, etc.


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

That sounds like a plan! Sign me up! BTW, although I'd love to do this, I'm also kissing up to you to be in your fanclub.


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be interested in DVD copies.... Who was the fight between? I've never seen them!


I have hundreds of Blazer memorabilia items from the 70's & 80's.....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Okay guys, it's obvious we have enough interest to do such a thing.

Now, we just have to figure out a where and when.

Any suggestions on what places I should start calling to see if they'd let us do such a thing?

Anyone want to help me out and call a few places as well?

I think the one game a week deal is the best way to proceed. I'm thinking Sunday evenings would be good. That's probably the best day for me anyhow.

As for the DVD copies... All things in time. Now, if you all wanted to buy me a DVD recorder, I could make those copies very quickly! heh heh heh...

In all seriousness though, as I've said before, I'm not interested in turning in any profit from these tapes, but I wouldn't mind trading things.

Although, for talks of trading, let's keep them in PMs.


----------



## The Pup (Jan 25, 2004)

Even as a very infrequent (Nana) visitor, I would love to see those games. Copies would be most excellent.

:starwars:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

I was born in 77...And I love the Blazers but Walton is a loser and I wish that his name wasnt associated with the team...Maybe if you edited his face out of all the games, I would watch.:laugh:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Has the useful life of the sticky applied to this thread expired yet???

PBF


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Has the useful life of the sticky applied to this thread expired yet???
> 
> PBF


I'm not so willing to give up on this idea.

I'd still like to do this, but I need some suggestions about where this should take place.

So for those of you interested, please post some ideas!


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Suggestion: Figure out how many will commit to watching and whether or not "of age". Easiest will be a sports bar. But if a few underage folks then we should find alternative site. We can do this by always replying in a quote and editing.

RedHot&Rolling - over 18 x 2


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RedHot&Rolling</b>!
> Suggestion: Figure out how many will commit to watching and whether or not "of age". Easiest will be a sports bar. But if a few underage folks then we should find alternative site. We can do this by always replying in a quote and editing.
> 
> RedHot&Rolling - over 18 x 2


Unfortunately, the supplier of the tapes (me) is only 19...

So it's going to have to be somewhere that is at least 18+ friendly.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> Unfortunately, the supplier of the tapes (me) is only 19...
> 
> So it's going to have to be somewhere that is at least 18+ friendly.


You might want to contact one of the McMineman's theaters. I think that they have videotape projectors. They might consent to playing the tape on their screens if you can guarantee enough people showing up to buy food and stuff.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the supplier of the tapes (me) is only 19...
> ...


:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: 
Darn it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Probably a better time to be had than at a live game Bash.

At least we'll see some well-coached games for a change.


----------

